
Sonified Higgs data show a surprising result - hownottowrite
http://home.cern/about/updates/2016/03/sonified-higgs-data-show-surprising-result
======
labster
> Posted by Harriet Kim Jarlett on 31 Mar 2016.

Well, there goes my first theory.

~~~
XorNot
Time zones.

